# Pronunciació de "xocolata", "document", "vigilar"...



## ivanovic77

Suposo que heu observat que molta gent gran pronuncia el mot *xocolata* de la següent manera: [xaculata]. El mateix passa amb *document* [dacument], *comunió *[cumanió] (el nen ha fet la cumanió) i *vigilar* [vagilà].

El que m'agradaria saber és quin nom rep en lingüística aquest fenomen pel qual, en català, alguns mots que tenen dues síl·labes seguides amb vocals tancades (dues "u" o dues "i" seguides), s'acostumen a pronunciar substituint una de les dues vocals tancades per una vocal neutra ("cumanió" en comptes de "cumunió", "vegilar" en comptes de "vigilar").

Això suposo que només passa en el català oriental. En concret, ho he observat en tota la gent gran de Barcelona ciutat que no va poder estudiar català a l'escola.

Sabeu el nom que té en lingüística aquesta mutació vocàlica? I sabeu si es produeix a tot Catalunya o és només una cosa del dialecte barceloní?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Ivanovic,

D'aquest fenomen que comentes se'n diu dissimilació: aquest terme es pot aplicar a tots els processos fonològic que fan que dos sons que s'assemblaven es distanciïn. És curiós que en moltes llengües, entre elles el català, conviuen tant els fenòmens de dissimilació (els casos que tu comentes tenen a veure amb vocals, casos com 'juriol' afecten consonants) com els d'assimilació ('istiu' en comptes d''estiu'). 

Sobre la distribució dialectal, només puc dir que no està restringit a Barcelona. El meu avi, del Vallès, encara em diu 'vagila amb el cotxe, nena!'.


----------



## la_mei

No tinc ni idea però he trobat per internet un curs de pronunciació del català, pot ser això t'ajuda. És del XTEC (posa al google: pronunciació català i et surtirà, a mi no em deixa posar URLS).

  El que tu dius, com diu avellana, no és només de Barcelona. Per Tarragona també la gent pronuncia les "o" com "u". I per Vinaròs, Alcanar i Benicarló la "r" final del verb tampoc la pronunciem. És una cosa curiosa, la veritat.

  I si vas per Sueca les "j" i les "g" davant de "e" i "i" les pronuncien com "ch".


----------



## ivanovic77

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola Ivanovic,
> 
> D'aquest fenomen que comentes se'n diu dissimilació: aquest terme es pot aplicar a tots els processos fonològic que fan que dos sons que s'assemblaven es distanciïn. És curiós que en moltes llengües, entre elles el català, conviuen tant els fenòmens de dissimilació (els casos que tu comentes tenen a veure amb vocals, casos com 'juriol' afecten consonants) com els d'assimilació ('istiu' en comptes d''estiu').
> 
> Sobre la distribució dialectal, només puc dir que no està restringit a Barcelona. El meu avi, del Vallès, encara em diu 'vagila amb el cotxe, nena!'.


 
És veritat, dissimilació. Coneixia el terme però no sabia que tingués a veure amb això. A la Wikipèdia hi ha un article sobre la dissimilació on precisament surt l'exemple de "cumanió" i de "vegilar".

Gràcies!



la_mei said:


> No tinc ni idea però he trobat per internet un curs de pronunciació del català, pot ser això t'ajuda. És del XTEC (posa al google: pronunciació català i et surtirà, a mi no em deixa posar URLS).
> 
> El que tu dius, com diu avellana, no és només de Barcelona. Per Tarragona també la gent pronuncia les "o" com "u". I per Vinaròs, Alcanar i Benicarló la "r" final del verb tampoc la pronunciem. És una cosa curiosa, la veritat.
> 
> I si vas per Sueca les "j" i les "g" davant de "e" i "i" les pronuncien com "ch".


 
Gràcies per la teva resposta, però veig que no ens has entès! 

Una pregunta més que se m'acut ara: 

Suposo que la pronunciació de oliva (auliva) i ofegar "aufegar" pròpia de les terres de ponent també deu entrar dins de la categoria de dissimilació, oi?


----------



## la_mei

He aprés una cosa nova 

Segons els que diu la Viquipèdia, suposo que deu ser el mateix, aquí també diu "asamri" en compte de "armari" :S


----------



## ampurdan

Confirmo que per aquí també se sent "xaculata" i "vegilar". "Dacument" no ho havia sentit mai, però.

"Asamri" en comptes d'armari? Això no es diu metalepsi?


----------



## avellanainphilly

ivanovic77 said:


> Una pregunta més que se m'acut ara:
> 
> Suposo que la pronunciació de oliva (auliva) i ofegar "aufegar" pròpia de les terres de ponent també deu entrar dins de la categoria de dissimilació, oi?



Doncs no n'estic segura però crec que no és un cas de dissimilació. De fet, en els dos exemples que dones es produeixen fenomens contraris pel que fa a l'assimilació/dissimilació de les vocals.

En tots dos casos, el canvi és o-> au, és a dir una vocal semitancada es converteix en un diftong, la segona vocal del qual és tancada. Tanmateix, la vocal que el segueix és diferent en tots dos casos. A 'auliva' és la 'i', que és una vocal tancada; a 'aufegar' és la 'e', que és una vocal 'semitancada'. És a dir, després del canvi fonològic, a 'auliva' les vocals s'assemblen més del que s'assemblaven i, en canvi, a 'aufegar, s'assemblen menys del que s'assemblaven. No sé si m'he explicat gaire... 

Basant-me en aquests dos exemples, es podria dir que el que pasa és que tenim una 'o' que es converteix en un diftong quan a la següent síl·laba hi ha una vocal anterior (tant la e com la i, ho són).  Això és una generalització molt patillera, eh? S'hauria de mirar si només ho fa la 'o', si només canvi quan després hi ha una 'e' o una 'i', etc...



ampurdan said:


> Confirmo que per aquí també se sent "xaculata" i "vegilar". "Dacument" no ho havia sentit mai, però.
> 
> "Asamri" en comptes d'armari? Això no es diu metalepsi?



Mmm, què és una metalepsi? 
mei, no crec que 'asamri' es pugui analitzar com una dissimilació, però tampoc et sé dir què està passant amb aquesta paraula... Moltes coses alhora, sembla!


----------



## ampurdan

M'he equivocat. En realitat es tracta d'una metàtesi, és que el grec em fa embarbussar-me.


----------



## ivanovic77

Sobre "auliva" (oliva), "aufegar" (ofegar), "aulor" (olor), l'únic nom que he trobat a internet per anomenar aquest fenomen és "diftongació de la "o" àtona". Es deu dir així, doncs.



ampurdan said:


> M'he equivocat. En realitat es tracta d'una metàtesi, és que el grec em fa embarbussar-me.


 
La metàtesi, és veritat. Una altra metàtesi típica del català que se m'acut és "atmella" (ametlla).


----------



## ernest_

ivanovic77 said:


> Sobre "auliva" (oliva), "aufegar" (ofegar), "aulor" (olor), l'únic nom que he trobat a internet per anomenar aquest fenomen és "diftongació de la "o" àtona". Es deu dir així, doncs.



En aquest cas, em fa pensar que potser té alguna relació amb el fet que el diftong llatí "au" es va convertir en vocal simple posterior /o/ en el llatí vulgar i les llengües romàniques, per exemple: or (_aurum_), orella (_auricula_)... és possible que en algun dialecte s'hagués conservat la pronunciació original, tot i que ni oliva, ni ofegar, ni olor, s'escriuen amb "au" en llatí.


----------



## Samaruc

Jo tendesc a pensar que és simplement per influència de l'article femení sense apostrofar (la olor -> la ulor -> l'aulor). Però és simple intuïció, no tinc cap fonament sòlid ni cap prova (de fet, això podria explicar "aulor", "aurella" o "auliva", però no "aufegar").


----------



## Abuelaarmada

Les parles de ponent acostumen a diftongar vocals en més d'un cas, per exemple en les E intervocàliques com a "lleit" (llet), o a final de paraula com a "hai feit" (he fet). Aquesta diftongació ja es podia apreciar al català antic (Llibre dels feyts), però no li veig relació amb la diftongació de la "O" a principi de paraula. Penso que aquesta última és més una evolució pròpia que no pas un vestigi del grup AU llatí.


----------

